# Finally a Live Litter



## Myke (Jun 17, 2012)

After 1 year of unsuccessful breeding's and litters dying in the first three days I have a litter with 4 survivors at two weeks.


----------



## DianeS (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! They're looking good.


----------



## Missy (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Nikki (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry about your other litters, but congratulations on this one! Hope they stay healthy


----------



## BullardBarnyard (Aug 21, 2012)

:bun Congrats!


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## arthurrap (Sep 6, 2012)

Myke, I hope that you are having success with the breeding.  To date I'm losing about half or more of my new borns within two or three days and one time the entire litter was lost before the day was over.  I'm still trying, and hope that you are having more success.  Thanks for sharing arthurrap Central NY


----------



## Citylife (Sep 8, 2012)

Myke, nice looking kits!  Sorry about your others...  its hard loosing kits when your trying so hard.
Did you have nest boxes in with the mothers?  I am only asking as it looks like there isnt one in your picture.
Enjoy watching them grow.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 13, 2012)

Are you losing them to the heat? I found this summer that I had to remove most of the fur from the boxes because they would get overheated and die if I didn't.


----------

